# More covers, mower, scooter.



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I made these also a few days ago.

Clean Tractor

I'm retired so I have the time to monkey around with stuff like this, I know don't say it.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As usual, great documentation. Rob? You need to move in next to me! I could keep you busy all the time, detailing my tractor! I should take better care of my stuff, but I work the hell out of it, and then blow everything out with my compressor after each use, and including the air cleaners too. Not too concerned with the appearances as I am about the mechanicals, so I grease, blow out and change oils often. In fact the 316 gets new oil after each mowing! Now that's whacko!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Is that oil and filter, and how many hours to mow.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No filter on the 316. It has a big ol' brass valve on the side of the Onan engine for draining the oil. It takes about and hour and a half. The oil is always black with dirt, so I just go ahead and change it every single time, no matter what. The 990 gets changed ever 50 hours or at least once a year, just before winter sets in. I always blow out everything such as the alternator and radiator as well as the engine components and the pto and so on. Never wash it, but just try to keep the dirt out of the finer things!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I change the oil and filter on the LT155 and 111 in the fall and the X728 whenever, I only have a little over 8 hours on it.
Just changed the oil and filter for the 8 hour deal.

The X728 doesn't have a mower deck so it probably will never see any dust, just tilling one time in the spring when its damp and snowblowing.

No doubt about it you work your tractors, I'm kind of a stand around and look at them, but living in town I don't have any trees or fields.

I would like to have maybe 5 or 10 acres but it isn't going to happen, some trees on some of it and burn wood, I would really like that.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, if you knew the amount of work, both of my tractors have done, you'd be impressed! The very fact that my 316 is 28 years old and still going strong, though it does use a lot of oil, speaks volumes about the build quality of the older machines. I've done things with both machines that probably should have broken something or just flat out destroyed them, but they do the job. I think next time around, I might buy a Kubota CUT though as the JD has some really crappy hydraulics in my opinion. It don't do bad though, shouldn't complain really.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking about a couple different brands of tractors, but the John Deere dealer is only 8 miles from me, and he will come here and fix it, so that kind of led me to buy the Deere.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They hands down have the best service of any of them I think.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

When I was out at the John Deere dealer a week ago I ask the parts guy how many worked for the dealership and he said right around 24, which sounded like quite a few, but I don't know for sure if thats an average size dealership or what.

Rob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish i could keep my tractors that clean- unfortunately my temp shed has a dirt floor( plastic and old tarps down over the dirt). I do plan on getting some stone for a new floor soon, will hopefully keep them cleaner. 

I wouldve liked to of built a larger garage, but due to jumping thru hoops and too much money for permits and procedures, im limited to a shed and the temp garage- neither permenently secured to the ground ( concrete floor) - it at least keeps them out of the weather.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Nicely done!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks men.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rob, I was just wondering how the cover fabrications were coming along?


----------

